# What is a "platar"?



## therealalxconwa (Oct 30, 2008)

I was looking in The Joy of Cooking and under the pancake section on page 796 they suggest trying to cook with a "platar." The explanatory note says: "Made of cast iron, a platar is a flat is a flat pan with seven round indentions, each 3 inches wide and 1/2 inch deep. The pan shapes the pancakes perfectly. However, I can't find a platar anywhere. The word "platar" is not in the OED either. Is this a typo? Where can I find one of these things? Has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

It sounds like an ebelskiver pan which is used to make Swedish filled pancakes called ebelskivers. Though most often it's known as a "filled mini-pancake"pan.

I've seen them recently in the Williams Sonoma catalogues and in their stores, though I don't think they were cast iron. They looked more like a heavy aluminum with a non-stick coating.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

how old is that Joy?? Being old and the 60's and 70's were fun, I remember seeing a cast iron version of that?? In stores or catalogs?
Hmmmmmm?
Nan


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Originally a cast iron grill that sat on an open stove burner with 4 inch round indentations for a swedish pancake batter. Probably worth money today as antique.(used in 30 s to early 50s)


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I've always seen these in thrift shops and wondered what on earth they would be used for. Now that I know and want to try to make filled pancakes I'll probably never see them again.


----------



## brandon (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't overlook them, they have there place in making the finest crepes using a stove burner I know of. Anything you need to flatgrill can be acomplished in small amounts with a platar. Pretty handy tool!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

we've got an abelskiver pan with 1/2 spherical indentations....actually pulled it out to use for brunch today but opted for beignets instead. our's is cast iron and fairly new.....was found in an ethnic store for under $15.

There are similar pans with round indents that do not form balls but flat "cakes".....


----------



## homechef76 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Plat Pan is used to make Platar. A little version of a "Swedish Pancake". It is cast iron, with seven round very shallow wells that are flat not rounded on the bottom. The other pan peaple are talking about is not a swedish food, but from Norway. They are hard to find in America these days. When you do they are antque and not cheap or made in china and low quality.


----------



## homechef76 (Oct 9, 2014)

Spelled it wrong. Her is a link to a low cost plett pan you can buy on line:

http://www.kitchenworksinc.com/Cast-Iron-Plett-Pan__221073.aspx?gclid=CNe1k7K-oMECFTQQ7Aodlw4Abg


----------

